# Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Marvin Jerome Scarlett - [McDonough , Georgia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

05/21/2007
*Ga. deputy dies in automobile accident*

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Marvin Jerome Scarlett *- [McDonough , Georgia]

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 42

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident 









ODMP


*Additional Information: *Deputy Scarlett is survived by his wife and three children.

*Incident Details:* Deputy Scarlett was killed in an automobile accident on I-75 at approximately 5:00 am.
His patrol car collided with the back of a delivery truck that had stopped in the roadway due to another accident that had just occurred.
Deputy Scarlett had served with the Henry County Sheriff's Office for 5 years and had previously served with the Miami-Dade, Florida, Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation.

*End of Watch:* May 20, 2007

*Henry County deputy in fatal vehicle collision*
The Associated Press
MCDONOUGH, Ga. - Authorities say a Henry County sheriff's deputy was killed when his cruiser plowed into three trucks while responding to a traffic accident.
Authorities said 42-year-old Marvin Jerome Scarlett died about 5 am yesterday at the scene of the crash on I-75 just north of Georgia 20.
A spokesman for the Georgia State Patrol, Larry Schnall, says Scarlett was on his way to the scene of a wreck when he came upon traffic that had backed up because of the accident. He says the officer's car struck a pickup truck, a box truk and then a tractor-trailer. There were no other injuries.
The sheriff's office said Scarlett had been a Henry County deputy since 2001.


----------

